

Show HN: Tests that continuously monitor performance of popular web frameworks - axemclion
http://blog.nparashuram.com/2015/06/continuous-performance-testing-of-web.html

======
kevin
I'm sorry, but this doesn't really have something for users to play with it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

The only thing actionable is to contact you if people want to participate or
volunteer. I like the project, but not really Show HN material.

~~~
axemclion
I actually did want help - I was hoping to add more web frameworks and would
need help with that. Also need help with adding more test cases.

I was hoping that just like Todomvc.com shows how to use a framework, this
could be used to see the performance of web frameworks.

